# rope puller or come a long???



## Springy (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope this is the right spot for this question. i am trying to find out why a rope puller seems so weak compared to come a longs? I need o
ne or the other to direct a tree away from my fence line. thanks for any advice


----------



## JHctRednek (Aug 23, 2012)

By rope puller do you mean one of these?
Bailey's - Maasdam Pow' R-Rope Puller

I always figured that rope pullers were limited to the working strength of the rope and the friction that the puller could develop on the driven drum, the friction is limited to the diameter of the drum and the wraps on the rope as far as I understand.
A come along is anchored to the drum so it is limited to the strength of the cable and the torque that can be applied to the drum. 

Maybe someone else knows better.

opcorn:


----------



## Springy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes that is what im looking at. its rated at 1500 lbs. most 1/2 inch rope is a little under 9000 lbs. 
most come alongs are 2 tons or more. Only advantage i see is the unlimited rope. just seeing what everyone uses. thanks


----------



## JHctRednek (Aug 23, 2012)

Springy said:


> Yes that is what im looking at. its rated at 1500 lbs. most 1/2 inch rope is a little under 9000 lbs.
> most come alongs are 2 tons or more. Only advantage i see is the unlimeted rope



I agree that most rope is rated much higher than its working strength (which is usually half I think)

Another thing to consider with the come along is that most have a pulley which doubles the pull force. So your average 2 ton come along is really only rated for 2000 lbs single line pull. 

I really don't have a better answer for ya. I use both, an old WWII willeys jeep capstan PTO driven from a tractor for long pulls where the extra reach is required and I usually double up with a block and tackle but I don't usually use it for pulling trees in a cut. I like to use a rope attached to the tree up high (in the crotch or branch or something) with a pulley anchored to a tree or something in the direction of the fall and use a truck or tractor to pull it over. That way the machine is driving away from the fall zone and I feel it gives me better control because you can't ratchet a come along but so fast and sometimes they like to twist or redirect in mid fall or bounce off of other tree branches. I don't know how tight of an area your working in though. 

One thing to think about though is with the rope puller you can always pull the rope to take up the slack without having to ratchet it. 

Maybe a more experienced feller can give you some better advice.

Best of luck


----------



## deevo (Aug 24, 2012)

Springy said:


> Yes that is what im looking at. its rated at 1500 lbs. most 1/2 inch rope is a little under 9000 lbs.
> most come alongs are 2 tons or more. Only advantage i see is the unlimited rope. just seeing what everyone uses. thanks



The maasdams are awesome I have 3, if you put a block in gives you a 2:1 advantage 3000 lbs of pulling power. I haven't had a tree we couldn't pull over. Get the 1/2" 3 strand rope an you won't be dissapointed! Anything bigger the GRCS comes out!


----------



## stihlrunning (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a maasdam I use all the time with 150ft of 3 strand rigging line works great, added benefit of being able to get a long distance away for safety. Used it the other day to completely uproot a dead cedar tossed the line high up and wrenched it right down to the ground without ever making a cut.


----------



## Springy (Aug 25, 2012)

Going with the rope puller thanks


----------

